# Any chance of a response?



## User (9 Feb 2018)




----------



## Markymark (9 Feb 2018)

Let me help. Yes, it does look big in that.


----------



## mjr (9 Feb 2018)

User said:


> i sent the moderators a message several days ago but not had a response.
> 
> Any chance one of them could be kind enough to answer?


Probably not. I reckon fewer than a quarter of my messages over the years have had any reply. @Shaun and @Moderators don't seem to understand how frustrating this is. I feel it encourages people to take matters into their own hands.


----------



## Moderators (9 Feb 2018)

Response sent to OP.


----------

